

Can technology outdo Ansel Adams? Yosemite extreme panoramic imaging - bdfh42
http://www.xrez.com/yose_proj/Yose_index.html

======
bdfh42
And here <http://www.xrez.com/glacier_point_giga.html> is a gigapixel image
they made earlier. Very impressive demonstration.

